# Metalcore vocalist blames steroids for wanting wife dead



## RISE (Jun 6, 2013)

The vocalist for As I Lay Dying has decided to blame his steroid use on making him want to hire a hit man to kill his wife.  Considering it's to "well" thought out, I don;t think roid rage will hold up to well in court.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...inger-blames-steroid-use-taking-hit-wife.html


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah I was kinda upset when I heard what dude did cays e I'm a fan.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 6, 2013)

What a d-bag. Just another reason for me to hate that fake ass metal band.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2013)

Dude is desperate for a way out. He'll do some time, hopefully with a cell mate named Bubba who will make him really see God.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 6, 2013)

Idiot...he deserves time in the big house.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 6, 2013)

What a dick wad


----------



## regular (Jun 6, 2013)

"The* pumped-up *frontman for a popular Christian heavy metal band is blaming 'roid rage' for his attempt to hire a hitman to kill his wife earlier this month."










I wonder what this dainty woman killing fairy looked like before he used gear. He doesn't look like he's ever touched a weight in his life.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 6, 2013)

regular said:


> "The* pumped-up *frontman for a popular Christian heavy metal band is blaming 'roid rage' for his attempt to hire a hitman to kill his wife earlier this month."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres plenty of guys like this at my gym. There like bro tren is the shit.


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2013)

Before






After


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats the guy from one of the dana linn bailey videos. They worked out together.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 7, 2013)

The guy seemed to have a good life... It's a shame he's blaming something for his own bad choices


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2013)

didn't them gains affect his tattoos? ok sheesh im done talking about this guy.


----------



## regular (Jun 7, 2013)

RISE said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks soft in both pics. He's going to be popular in prison when he shrinks back down to 150lbs.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 10, 2013)

Hell be tossing salads in no time


----------



## RISE (Jun 10, 2013)

he's said to only get 3-9 years, at least thats what the rumor is.  I thought he would get way more than that for what he tried to do.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2013)

RISE said:


> he's said to only get 3-9 years, at least thats what the rumor is.  I thought he would get way more than that for what he tried to do.



Carry the Bible and act like your sorry = less punishment.  Bullshit.  Id like to go slit his fucking throat.


----------



## PFM (Jun 11, 2013)

He should get 5 years for juicing and not getting jacked.


----------



## frankenstein (Oct 27, 2013)

lmfao regular


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 3, 2013)

PFM said:


> He should get 5 years for juicing and not getting jacked.



LoL'd 


This is seriously depressing. I listened to them up to 2009ish. This guys lyrics were so inspiring I would have never thought he would do something so evil. Out of all the faith based bands I listened to, they had the heaviest message. He can at least man up and take responsibility for his actions. The shows over!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

I bet it would suck to come off the juice in prison.  I am betting the prison infirmary doesn't do TRT or PCT.


----------



## 502 (Dec 7, 2013)

na, they don't offer trt. There's someone else who went to prison and couldn't get their trt treatment and the guy killed himself. I'm not going to bring any names up but most will know.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 7, 2013)

As I lay dying is not metal ....neither is ax7


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey when in doubt, blame the juice....and yea, I didn't need to b on ROIDS when I hired my hit man. Shenanigans I tell ya.


----------



## Rake (Jan 11, 2014)

I am torn about what to think about the legal aspects of him using the evil steroids made me do it defense. We all know that Roid Rage is BS but the media and government still want to believe it. So if he gets less time because he said he was doing steroids what does that mean? On the other hand if they do not listen to the steroid defense does that mean there is a court case that says there is no such thing a Roid Rage? 


The Best Thing About TRT Is The Cycle Never Ends.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 17, 2014)

What lawyer thot that was a good idea??? Fukking clowns will take anyone's money no matter how stupid they look. But god damn Johnnie Cochran did one hell of a piece and fukking won!!!!


----------



## RISE (Jan 21, 2014)

Rake said:


> I am torn about what to think about the legal aspects of him using the evil steroids made me do it defense. We all know that Roid Rage is BS but the media and government still want to believe it. So if he gets less time because he said he was doing steroids what does that mean? On the other hand if they do not listen to the steroid defense does that mean there is a court case that says there is no such thing a Roid Rage?
> 
> 
> The Best Thing About TRT Is The Cycle Never Ends.



There is a lawyer out there, forgot his name, but he represents people who use steroids.  Not in this since where they blame them, but if they get caught buying/using and such.  He was talking about people claiming "roid rage" in court in the documentary "Bigger,Stronger,Faster" and basically said that the claim never flies in court.


----------



## Magical (Jan 31, 2014)

His music drove me to use steriods


----------



## musclebird (Feb 2, 2014)

He's blaming steroids, but maybe he wasn't the one taking them... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ;


----------

